# Ringneck dove, a few questions.



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello. I've had my ringneck dove for about 2 years.

She (unfortunately) hasn't spent much time with me, because for a year I was in a dorm, and I had my aunt take care of her. 

But i have moved now, and I will be spending probably 90% of my day with my dove. She is already use to me agian, and is constantly flying over to my computer to get treats from me :3

I have a few questions though:

1) she doesn't bathe herself. She isnt a huge fan of water. Any tips? I normally just sit her in a sink with a few inches of water, but she always hops right out.

2) She doesn't like to be touched or pet. She is a very nervous bird sometimes. She is very use to me, but if anyone touches her she just kinda scoots away. Is this normal?

Other than that she is a very healthy and sweet bird. I love her dearly.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

Im doing some reading. 

I have always used the grit you get at pet stores. The gravel like stuff. Apparently this is wrong.

There is only one store for birds in Denton, its called wild bird center, (theyre closed today unfortunately). Is there another place I can get the correct type of grit?


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

Also, Im thinking about getting another ringneck dove.

Im not 100% sure on the gender of my bird though, and I really wouldnt want to have to deal with babies. (not enough room for a breeding colony of doves)

Also, would I need a larger cage? I let my bird fly where ever it wants, so it is only in the cage for sleeping. Its not the biggest cage. But its big enough that he/she can stretch her wings out (but like i said the door to the cage is always open)


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ringneck doves are so sweet. I've really enjoyed mine. It's a little tricky getting a new dove and not knowing the sex of your dove. It would need to be quarantined so it would take a few weeks to even find out if they get along. If you get a male and female, you could always use fake eggs. My ringnecks prefer the cockatiel size grit to pigeon grit so that's what I give them! 
I'm so glad you will be spending a lot of time with your dove. Good for you and the dove. I would recommend investing in some PG wear as it cuts down on cleaning with an indoor bird. Have fun!


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Ringneck doves are so sweet. I've really enjoyed mine. It's a little tricky getting a new dove and not knowing the sex of your dove. It would need to be quarantined so it would take a few weeks to even find out if they get along. If you get a male and female, you could always use fake eggs. My ringnecks prefer the cockatiel size grit to pigeon grit so that's what I give them!
> I'm so glad you will be spending a lot of time with your dove. Good for you and the dove. I would recommend investing in some PG wear as it cuts down on cleaning with an indoor bird. Have fun!



Thanks for the quick reply  but, what is PG wear? 

I just talked to some guy who raises doves near me. I just found out my bird is a male. Im glad i finally figured that out. So now that I know that, would it be best to get a female? (also, about the fake eggs, is there a thread on that? how would you go about using fake eggs?)

Also, i finally found a place that has the grit with oyster shells in them. Just picked some up, along with some vitamin d3 (and other vitamins) to put in the water.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm glad you're able to be with her again!

Um, about the cage, the two bird should fit comfortably. If you want him/her to get sexed, you can get a DNA test.

On the bathing issue, all the birds I've had did fine if I left a plate with water on the floor. They'd bathe there. Nervous birds get... well, nervous when getting wet around people. Their ability to fly is diminished if they get wet, so it's something normal. Maybe you could try leaving her alone for some time so she can bathe.

Oh, I have a question to add there. Can doves eat pigeon grit? Because of the size, I mean. My guess is yes, but just checking. Maybe you should wait for the store to open. I mean, she survived two years without the grit, a couple days won't kill her . You can also order grit online.

Usually birds don't like to be touched. It's pretty normal, I mean, they are birds, not dogs.

PG Wear: http://www.birdwearonline.com/

Amazing! But I think that due to their size, PG Wear can't be used on doves.


----------



## Mr.Goat (Sep 6, 2010)

Pawbla said:


> I'm glad you're able to be with her again!
> 
> Um, about the cage, the two bird should fit comfortably. If you want him/her to get sexed, you can get a DNA test.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. I did just find out today that my bird is a male. 

Also, i think the grit I just bought should work. He definately isn't a small bird  Ill post a picture.










heres another picture i found on my computer










I made that nest for him out of towels and a box. He seems to like it, he starts stomping his feet around like he is dancing (i think he just likes the softness of the towels). Does anyone elses dove do this?

*ps* that PG wear looks rediculous. I dont think Chibi would wear it. haha


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He's SOO CUTE! Gorgeous colors. Makes mine look dull .

The PG Wear may look however you want (I personally think it's cute), but definitely it's a big plus not having to wipe poop off your keyboard. Especially when you aren't paying attention and start using the computer. You start typing, and poosh! Fresh poop all over your finger!

My dove does the same thing on my keyboard (pressing as many keys as he can). I guessed it was some kind of sexual display. But dunno, I was going to ask here too ^^.


----------



## YinAndYang (Sep 8, 2010)

Very gorgeous dovie! I love how he poses on your head, as well.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is too cute! Two males will sometimes fight, esp if you put one into the others cage. They consider the cage their territory. The fake eggs work like this: Wait till your hen lays, usually one egg then a day or two later, a second egg. Once the second egg is laid, slip the two eggs out from under the hen and the two fakes under her. Voila! People have been known to use all sorts of things for fake eggs including acorns painted white. I use plastic and they are a life saver. I would be up to my ears in doves and pigeons if not for fake eggs!
They do make the PG wear for ringnecks. The site will ask for breed and measurements when you order. A little pricey at about 20 bucks but they last a long, long time and sure do help with house cleaning!


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Awe cute dove, he looks to be a Blond/Fawn. I will use a squirt bottle to spritz my doves when its 'bath time'. Some of my doves love being drenched, they will stretch their wing to the sky almost to the point of laying on their side! 

I had two females living together happily for 8 years, until one passed away. 
I currently have two males living together they are both a bit aggressive and picked on the more docile male who now lives happily with two females. Same sex pairs can work, it depends on the birds. Pairs are better than three - but my three together seem fine - if I switch them around there are arguments until I change them back.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Your dove looks almost exactly like my Edmund.  

He doesn't like baths either except on rainy days and of his own volition. For some reason, when it rains outside he notices--I suppose through the window--and takes baths either in his water dish or in any other water if I set it in his cage. But it only works when it rains outside and when he chooses to do it himself. He gets very upset with me if I mist him at all. 

Wish Edmund would sit on my head like your guy though.  My bird prefers to watch his domain from the top of the bookshelf.


----------



## akdovelovers (Oct 13, 2010)

*your dove that wont bath,*

Hi I too have had doves I have rescued that dont seem to want to bath, did you try placing a 5inch round 3 inch deep bowl of water in the bottom of her cage, my first problem dove finally started just jumping in a sitting in it and then jumped out, after a few times and always keeping fresh water in there, he now baths him self all the time, he loves it, 
as for my other non bathers, they seem to like a luke warm spritz from a bottle, once every 3 days, fine mist .they will shake their head as though they hate it but it will encourage your dove to bath to get the water off, ,ive been breeding and rescuing doves and pigeons for 20+ years and you can use you imagination and try alot of differnt things until you find what works, then stick to it, they do like routine, and not big on change. good luck.


----------



## akdovelovers (Oct 13, 2010)

hi, the stomping of the feet is a little ritualistic type dance, doves especially males ringnecks such as your do this when they are happy orbeing frisky with a female , so in your case he must just be happy,by the way, he is a wild fawn ringneck, they live 20 years if happy and healthy,,ive had some as long as 18 years, these are very effectionate and loyal birds as you probably know,,,I love the picure on your head, too cute, peg in alaska, www.webstarts.com/akdovelovers
check out all my doves if you wish..


----------

